# Osmocote Plus is discontinued....



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

No wonder it's so hard to find. I went to the scott's website, and under the Q&A for OC+ it is confirmed that it is being phased out. Is there an alternative that's just as good?


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

I might have found an alternative. I was at my local garden supply store and they have a product called "Garden Cote 6" it's a 12-12-12 fertilizer. Anyone want to weigh in on it?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used Miracle Grow "Shake and Feed" with good results, but I am not sure it has the same coverage of micronutrients as Osmocote Plus.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

The garden cote 6 says that it has 9 micro nutrients in it. I think I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

Why are they eliminating Osmocote Plus? Are they introducing a new product? Anyone know?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I got one jug on amazon last month. They're gone now except those 50 lbs bag.

There are still online garden seller that carries O+ for about $23 shipped. The last stock they have.

Personally I like the Plus version, has 15-9-12 NPK (a 5-3-4 ratio), plus calcium and magnesium in the correct proportion to one another, and also 7 other trace minerals in the correct proportion to one another. And it lasts longer than most controlled release fertilizers.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Glad I bought the BIG jug when I did?


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

This mean price going to sky high on Osmocote Plus capsuls ppl are selling.

Maybe some aquarium fert company bought them out? 
Osmocote Plus did put a lot aquarium fert business down the hole.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Window7 said:


> This mean price going to sky high on Osmocote Plus capsuls ppl are selling.
> 
> Maybe some aquarium fert company bought them out?
> Osmocote Plus did put a lot aquarium fert business down the hole.


I think my question is whether people are really selling with the "PLUS" or without the "PLUS".


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

herns said:


> I think my question is whether people are really selling with the "PLUS" or without the "PLUS".


That also, ppl be selling them without the +

Oh yeah thanks for the bottle


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

I may have found another alternative:
It's 18-6-12...
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schultz-2-All-Purpose-Extend-Feed-Plant-Food/24517962

It's expensive there, but that is because of the seller i think (it's another place, not walmart). I have seen in locally for pretty cheap.

Any opinions?


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

I've been hearing a lot about dynamite plant food.


----------

